# Creative Aurvana Headphones



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I want to move back into a set of headphones. Ear Buds generally suck. Clearly for mobile use its good to have a small set of ear buds but losing a lot of sound quality. I was reading up on these Creative headphones. Supposed to be a good bang for the buck,


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not familiar with those, but I just got a pair of these
Long & McQuade - Audio-Technica ATH-M50S-LE - 50th Anniversary ATH-M50S In Metallic Silver
And they're pretty great.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Apparently they share drivers with the Denon D1001s, which are (like all Denon cans) quite decent.

Also check out the ones Diablo posted; they're truly excellent for the money. I have a pair of Sennheiser HD280s that have served me well, too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ear buds have come a long way. They sound much fuller and have considerably better bass response than they ever have in the past.

I do have a big pair of cans (Sonys) that I use for working, but for most applications the ear buds make a lot of sense.

These are the cans I use. They're confortable, sound great and take a beating.

MDRV500DJ | Studio Monitor Series DJ Headphones | Sony Canada


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I got a pair of these at L&M a little while ago (less than a year) and want to say they were on sale for under $100 - or right around it.

KNS 8400 Studio Headphones KRK SYSTEMS

Really only use them when I'm recording - but they've been great so far.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i had a set of creative aurvana earbuds....IMHO, cheaply built. they b0rked on me in under a year.

I have a set of shures now that have been goo to me for 3? years now.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm using these, they have next to zero distortion and the transient response is very good:

Long & McQuade - Beyer Dynamic DT990PRO - Open Studio Headphones 250 Ohms

But I think the most important aspect is how well headphones fit your head since the best sounding one is useless if they get uncomfortable after a few minutes.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Best buy for the buck are the Sony MDRV500 on sale at Future Shop. I have been using these in the studio for years for talent tracking. They stand up well.

Sony Studio Monitor Series DJ Headphones (MDRV500DJ) : On-Ear Headphones - Future Shop

For more critical listening I have a couple of pair of MDR7506 (closed back) and a pair of GRADO Sr225i (open back). A bit pricier, but worth it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was kind of thinking closed back as well


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

checked all my usual haunts and so far nobody seems to carry the Creative line.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

what is your price point, scott? maybe we can suggest another set for you to try?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> what is your price point, scott? maybe we can suggest another set for you to try?


I had a price on these and I think it was in the $100 range if I am not mistaken. I want a nice set, not crazy good but not your standard Walmart brand. I had read a few reviews of these up against several major brands in the same price range and they were getting high marks across the board.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have these:

Panasonic Monitor Headphones (RPHTX7W) : On-Ear Headphones - Future Shop

they are decent and get good ratings.

Panasonic RP-HTX7 review from the experts at whathifi.com


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you looking for something to use to listen to music at home? To record/monitor? For use commuting?

My fav cans at the Sennheiser HD280s - they're good for both recording and playback. Solid isolation. Not overly flat, but I do my mixing on monitors anyway.

Ear buds _a__re_ crap, but in-ear headphones are very, very good these days. If you want something portable that sounds great, this is where you want to go (as long as you're aware that you won't hear anything around you, which may result in you getting run over by a fire truck - it's almost happened to me a few times). I'm currently using the Klipsch S4i - they've come down a lot in price (d'oh!) and they're a great set. Reliable and sound fantastic. Very punchy in the mid-bass (in a good way).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Are you looking for something to use to listen to music at home? To record/monitor? For use commuting?
> 
> My fav cans at the Sennheiser HD280s - they're good for both recording and playback. Solid isolation. Not overly flat, but I do my mixing on monitors anyway.
> 
> Ear buds _a__re_ crap, but in-ear headphones are very, very good these days. If you want something portable that sounds great, this is where you want to go (as long as you're aware that you won't hear anything around you, which may result in you getting run over by a fire truck - it's almost happened to me a few times). I'm currently using the Klipsch S4i - they've come down a lot in price (d'oh!) and they're a great set. Reliable and sound fantastic. Very punchy in the mid-bass (in a good way).


Would be strictly listening to music. I use these earbuds now and I hate them. Want a nice quality set of headphones for my music.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

These are great! Studio quality.AKG K240MKII Professional Hi-Fi Studio Headphones Semi-open Circumaural Design - FREE! AKG Tour Jacket - $60 Value - With purchase of $200.00 worth of AKG product! | Vancouver Montreal Toronto Canada


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I need to drop into a audiophile shop to see what's available. Walmart and best buy don't carry this stuff


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Would be strictly listening to music. I use these earbuds now and I hate them. Want a nice quality set of headphones for my music.


Check out Grado headphones. They're great for listening at home. I would never recommend them for commuting, because they're open back and let in a LOT of ambient noise, but for home use (non-critical listening), they're fantastic.

The SR-60s are pretty cheap and sound great. Anything above the 60 just gets a little nicer to the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I really like these. They do let outside sound in though if that's a problem.

http://www.amazon.com/AKG-K-701-WHITE-HEADPHONES/dp/B000EBBJ6Y


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

After searching for these for a while and not really finding a source. I did some more research into the in-ear type. The idea is great of course, not having to worry about size and ease of carrying them. I just have never liked any that I have owned. But I should say that the majority of what I have had are just as bad as what comes with your ipod or iphone, so I have really never owned a decent fitting or quality sounding pair.

I just ordered two pair of the Etymotic MC3 headphones. They are in the range of what I wanted to spend and are highly rated. I hope they are nice.

Etymotic Research, Inc. - mc3â„¢ headset + earphones


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> After searching for these for a while and not really finding a source. I did some more research into the in-ear type. The idea is great of course, not having to worry about size and ease of carrying them. I just have never liked any that I have owned. But I should say that the majority of what I have had are just as bad as what comes with your ipod or iphone, so I have really never owned a decent fitting or quality sounding pair.
> 
> I just ordered two pair of the Etymotic MC3 headphones. They are in the range of what I wanted to spend and are highly rated. I hope they are nice.
> 
> Etymotic Research, Inc. - mc3â„¢ headset + earphones



Being me, I'm just wondering where that third bud is supposed to go?9kkhhd


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

East Hamilton Radio has a massive selection. My buddy from Montreal found a set he was very pleased w/ in the $100 range.


----------

